# Nicolai Ion 20 Effigear + Gates Carbon Drive



## gonzoburg (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zuammen,

ich mach mal einen thread auf 
Gibt es Neuigkeiten bzw. ein Update über den Ion 20 Effigear Prototypen? Geometrie? 26" und/oder 27,5"? Wann kommt der Serienrahmen? Wieviel wird er kosten? ...

Grüße aus Wien,

Gonzo


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2013)

Abonnier...

Und weil wir schon beim Thema sind, auch gleich die Neuigkeiten vom ION 17 Effi 26" dazuschreiben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Dezember 2013)

Vorerst definitiv nur 27,5.

Preis wird  so bei 4500 liegen, Rahmen Getriebe Kombi!. Denke ich!


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2013)

Leider nur 27,5"
Geometrie höchstwahrscheinlich wie das normale Ion20.

Hoffentlich testen die Jungs nicht so lange wie damals beim Nucleon EVO und man kann es nächstes Jahr kaufen ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Leider nur 27,5"



Man darf den Teufel nicht jetzt schon an die Wand malen. Hat es ja beim ION 16 auch geheißen...und die Hoffnung stirbt ja eh erst zum Schluß 

G.


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man darf den Teufel nicht jetzt schon an die Wand malen. Hat es ja beim ION 16 auch geheißen...und die Hoffnung stirbt ja eh erst zum Schluß
> 
> G.



Vielleicht kommen ja die Teamfahrer mit 27,5" nicht zurecht, das ist die einzigste Hoffnung und sie schwenken doch zu 26".


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Dezember 2013)

Im Katalog 2014 steht ja was von Teamfahrer Tests mit 26" Hinterrad 
Keine soo schlechte Kombi könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Hach das Effi ist schon heiß


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2013)

Vor allem stehen schon die Größen von S-XL drin. Nur der Bestellbutton auf der Internetseite fehlt noch
Mit normalen 1.5 Steuerrohr bekommste wahrscheinlich auch so ziemlich alle Maße mit komplett 26 Zoll passend
Hoffe man kann es auch mit 2mal2 mehr Zahnrädern in der Box ordern.

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die 9-fach Option fänd ich auch besser! 
Oh man, hab schon die Farbkombi im Kopf  da gibt's dann meistens kein zurück mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch..schwarz/schwarz  ....wobei ich fast bei einem silbernen Umlenkhebel schwach werden könnte 

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich tendiere eher zu RAW mit blau 
Dann passts ja 
Dann warten wir mal auf den finalen Preis und den Bestellknopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir würde es wahrscheinlich auch schwarz elox werden, vielleicht mal mit extra love etwas mutiger 

Habe hier noch alle Teile von meinen ion18 liegen, auch wenn die Hälfte davon nicht passen wird...

Wo bleibt der Bestell Button???


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Dezember 2013)

Geht mir auch so.
Sattelstütze, Sattel, Klemme, Griffe, Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale, Bremsen. Ich glaub das war's! Mehr passt nicht.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Dezember 2013)

Kannst dir dein Schaltwerk noch ans Oberrohr tapen!


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2014)

TYP or MODEL					  ION 20 Effigear 27.5"
START OF PRODUCTION		  17
WEEKWEEK OF SHIPMENT		21
QUANTITY							8frames available


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2014)

Ich will aber ein ION 17...aber wo kann ich bestellen, dann nehm ich halt das 20er 
Jetzt wo du mir schoh wieder mit der Primerkette angst gemacht hast

G:


----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich will aber ein ION 17...aber wo kann ich bestellen, dann nehm ich halt das 20er
> Jetzt wo du mir schoh wieder mit der Primerkette angst gemacht hast
> 
> G:



Primärkette hält, würde sie nur min. einmal im Jahr austauschenn, kostet keine 20 Euro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Primärkette hält, würde sie nur min. einmal im Jahr austauschenn, kostet keine 20 Euro!



Puh, meine ist jetzt über 2 Jahre drin Aber ich wiege auch nur so 75kg. Wenns nur nicht soviel Arbeit wäre sie zu wechseln 

Aber net vom Thema ablenken. Wo hast du denn die Sätze oben rauskopiert? 

Wenns mir besser gefallen würde, dann würd ichs sogar glatt mal mit dem hier probieren:


----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2014)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2014)

Poh, da hab ich garnet reingeschaut  
Warum kann man sie net ganz offiziell bestellen

G.


----------



## hage1 (30. Januar 2014)

Hätte da mal ne Frage zum Effigear, hab mich gefragt wie denn die ''beweglichen'' Zahnräder (also meine die mit der Schaltansteuerung auf der mittleren welle) gelagert sind!? Für lager dürfte ja kein platz sein zwecks der ''Sperrklinken'' die ja in die Zahnräder rasten müssen (oder bzw. schlitten mit Nutenstein) frag mich dann nur ob die einfach auf der Welle liegen? also Metall auf Metall? oder sind die etwa radial über die Stirnflächen gegenseitig gelagert? wenn nicht sehe ich das etwas problematisch mit der Haltbarkeit!


----------



## kephren23 (30. Januar 2014)

Hilft dir das?


----------



## hage1 (30. Januar 2014)

Das Foto und Video kenne ich bereits (aber ist ja nicht das gleiche Produkt) trotz allem kann ich nicht sehen wie die Zahnräder gelagert sind.
Fände eine Mischung von beidem cool das 3 achs Prinzip von effigear mit integrierter Kurbel Achse + dem 2x9 vom Video also einfach dem Effigear eine Übersetzung mehr geben, wären dann 18 Gänge die sich zwar wie bei der Kettenschaltung überschneiden..... Aber könnte man ja evt. mit ner "intelligenten" elektronischen Schaltansteuerung ausmerzen keine Ahnung wieviel effektive Gänge übrig bleiben aber man könnte das Ding dann so richtig enduro tauglich machen.
Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?

Ach und warum haben eigentlich die Getriebe einen Freilauf sowohl pinion als auch effigear? Wird doch eh zu 90% mit Freilaufnabe gefahren!


----------



## kephren23 (30. Januar 2014)

hehe stimmt is ja ne andere Box im Video , hatte ich gar nich genau drauf geachtet.

Leider hab mich mit dem Getriebe noch nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## hage1 (13. Februar 2014)

Niemand eine Antwort?


----------



## WODAN (13. Februar 2014)

hage1 schrieb:


> Niemand eine Antwort?


Nicolai direkt vielleicht?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Februar 2014)

Oder beim Getriebehersteller direkt...

Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. Februar 2014)

hage1 schrieb:


> Ach und warum haben eigentlich die Getriebe einen Freilauf sowohl pinion als auch effigear? Wird doch eh zu 90% mit Freilaufnabe gefahren!



Es soll ja ohne Freilaufnabe fahrbar sein, jedoch hat sich herausgestellt das der Freilauf im Getriebe, im Renneinsatz zumindest, nicht ausreicht.
Das Hinterrad hat zu schnell an Geschwindigkeit verloren.
Im Lieferumfang des Getriebes ist eine fixed-Nabe enthalten.

Gewicht übrigens falls noch nirgends stand.
ION20 Effi ohne Pedale
16,9 kg


----------



## vinc (19. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss der Erprobungsphase im sonnigen Portugal von Silas Grandy inklusive Sieg beim Ponte de Lima DHI cup, haben wir uns entschieden das ION 20 Effi in die Serienproduktion aufzunehmen.

Weitere Teamrahmen werden soeben fertigestellt damit unsere Teamfahrer für den Worldcup in Süd Afrika in drei Wochen gerüstet sind.






Der Rahmen kostet 4300 Euro inklusive 9 Gang Effigear Getriebe, Kurbel (170mm) und einem Shifter nach Wahl (Daumen sequentiell, Dreh sequentiell und 9fach Drehgriff)

Den Gates Carbon Drive Antrieb gibt es zum Spezialpreis von 120 Euro nur zu diesem Rahmen.
Nach verschiedenen Tests hat sich die optimale Übersetzung aus 26t vorn und 28t hinten mit einem 113t Riemen herausgestellt, diese Übersetzung ergibt eine Kettenstrebenlänge von 433mm.

Die Deckel der Getriebebox kommen standardmäßig in schwarz.
Wer eine andere Eloxalfarbe (silber, gold, grün, lila, rot, blau, titan) haben möchte muss 100 Euro Aufpreis einrechnen.

Die Geometrie wurde vom ION 20 übernommen, ebenso Federweg und Dämpferlänge.
Einzig der Hinterbau ist jetzt 142x12mm mit 180PM.

Im aktuellen Produktionsplan http://goo.gl/PZPai6 findet ihr auch schon freie Produktionsplätze für die erste Serienfertigung des ION 20 Effi.
Wenn der Rahmen also jetzt bestellt wird, können wir Ende Mai liefern.

Viele Grüße aus Lübbrechtsen


Vincent


----------



## gonzoburg (19. März 2014)

ausgezeichnet!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2014)

Hab meine Teile ja schon alle hierliegen...inkl. Riemenlineal...fehlt nur noch der Rahmen *Aufkohlensitzendwartendsmilie* 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (19. März 2014)

Ich sage nur: Bin ich froh das ich damit nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Fortunabiker (19. März 2014)

Hammer geiles Rad ich warte auf das Ion 18 Effi ein Downhiller kann ich nicht wirklich gebrauchen. Aber ein Freerider mit dem Man auch etwas Strecke machen kann das wäre das was ich brauche. 
Reverb, Vivid Air, XFusion Metric und dann noch mit Riemen das wäre das Perfekte Rad für mich 
Bitte so schnell wie möglich um setzten


----------



## lactatofilo (20. März 2014)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss der Erprobungsphase im sonnigen Portugal von Silas Grandy inklusive Sieg beim Ponte de Lima DHI cup, haben wir uns entschieden das ION 20 Effi in die Serienproduktion aufzunehmen.
> 
> ...


Vincent,
das Gewicht des kompletten Effigear system sollte theoretish  1 kilo wenig als das Pinion sein. Was kannst du mir darüber sagen? Haben Sie viellecht irdgendeinen Projekt, um etwas mit umgefähr 150mm mit Effigear zu bauen. Ein Effigear all mountain wäre für mich ideal. 
Grüsse aus Argentinien!


----------



## mhubig (20. März 2014)

Wie stellt man den so eine Getriebeaufnahme her? 






Wird das aus 'nem riesigen Block Alu gefräst oder was? Das ION 20 Effi ist echt der
Hammer, würde ich wirklich mal gerne drauf sitzen ... !!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2014)

Ne, wird von einem Profilrohr gesägt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (20. März 2014)

Sicher? Ob sich bei der kleinen Auflage die Formen für so ein Profilrohr lohnen? Da hab ich aber keine Ahnung ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, wird von einem Profilrohr gesägt.
> 
> G.



Geschnitten  Ihr Banausen.

Sechen tut man ins Urinal.

@Timmy35 

Das ist heute nicht so ein Problem und so einen ungewöhnlichen Querschnitt hat es auch nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Geschnitten  Ihr Banausen.
> 
> Sechen tut man ins Urinal..




Ich hatte erst geschnitten, dann hab ich gesägt drauß gemacht bevor ichs abgeschickt hab 
Der Zuschnitt wird halt wohl zugesägt werden 

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. März 2014)

Mögest du heute Abend sägend dein Bette durchschneiden


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Mögest du heute Abend sägend dein Bette durchschneiden


 
Würd ich gerne, muß mich aber die Nacht damit rumschlagen an große runde Teilen rumzufräsen durch die man sogar durchlaufen kann 
Also nichts sägend vom Effi träumen









G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2014)

lactatofilo schrieb:


> Vincent,
> Haben Sie viellecht irdgendeinen Projekt, um etwas mit umgefähr 150mm mit Effigear zu bauen. Ein Effigear all mountain wäre für mich ideal....


 
Das hier ist/wird wohl was mit weniger Federweg 





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lactatofilo (20. März 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2014)

@vinc: Setzt dich doch mal an den Computer und ändere unauffällig den Produktionsplan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Eben hat die hübsche Postbotin meine letzten Teile gebracht 







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2014)

Doppelpost...Taste vertauscht


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2014)

Gute Wahl


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2014)

Ja die Christian König hab ich mal genomen wegen der Rasterung...wegen der zwei Freiläufe durchs Getriebe. Und die Tune vorne weil so eine seit 10 Jahren sorglos in meinem Dh´ler steckt...und auch in meinem Nucleon. Unauffällige Teile merk ich mir immer 

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2014)

Mehr Teilefotos bitte 
Gabel?


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @vinc: Setzt dich doch mal an den Computer und ändere unauffällig den Produktionsplan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du hinten nur ein Ritzel hast, wieso dann keine Singlespeed Nabe die man (nahezu) symmetrisch einspeichen kann. 

Mein Favorit wäre die Hope Trials/SSP umgebaut auf 142x12

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wenn Du hinten nur ein Ritzel hast, wieso dann keine Singlespeed Nabe die man (nahezu) symmetrisch einspeichen kann.
> 
> Mein Favorit wäre die Hope Trials/SSP umgebaut auf 142x12
> 
> ...



So einen Nabe mit soviel Rasterpunkten ist net billig und so kann ichs Laufrad evtl. auch andersweitig verwenden. Von der CK weiß ich auch das sie das Schlimmste mitmacht was Naben aushalten müssen, der Ray fährt die auch 

Und ich bin mir außerdem net net 100%ig sicher ob man überhaupt eine SS Nabe fahren kann, zwecks Riemenlinie. Besonders wenn es nur ein Umbau von 135 auf 142 ist.

@Sepprheimgauner: Hab sonnst noch keine gemacht...außer das hier, weils die ersten 2 Teile waren die ich hatte 



 


G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2014)

Bin gespannt. Wird sicher G E I L


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Bin gespannt. Wird sicher G E I L



Dummerweise hat mir ja so ein Unmensch von Nicolaifahrer, die scheinbar einzige Möglichkeit genommen, diese Gabel in der Ausführung zu fahren  
Und nein mein Rad ist nicht silber 





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So einen Nabe mit soviel Rasterpunkten ist net billig und so kann ichs Laufrad evtl. auch andersweitig verwenden. Von der CK weiß ich auch das sie das Schlimmste mitmacht was Naben aushalten müssen, der Ray fährt die auch



Und außerdem macht die CK doch so schön *summ,summ


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dummerweise hat mir ja so ein Unmensch von Nicolaifahrer, die scheinbar einzige Möglichkeit genommen, diese Gabel in der Ausführung zu fahren
> Und nein mein Rad ist nicht silber
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, immer diese Vereinskollegen  da hab ich gerade vorhin mal zur Probe draufgehockt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Tja, immer diese Vereinskollegen  da hab ich gerade vorhin mal zur Probe draufgehockt



Eigentlich steh ich ja net auf Luftgabeln und hab auch schon eine neue Stahlfedergabel fürs Effi hierliegen. Aber die die mir der Rascha da weggeschnappt hat würd einfach passen wie die Faust aufs Auge...also rein optisch 

G.


----------



## mhubig (25. März 2014)

Hab ich bei Nicolai auf der Facebook Seite gefunden:


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2014)

ganz schön orosch  Aber wieder kein Bild wo man erkennt wie nah der Riemen an der Druckstrebe vorbei geht. Da man vorne ja kein kleineres Riemenrad montieren kann, würde mich schon interessieren ob hinten ein 30er mit  dann 115 Zähnenriemen, das ja dann auch wieder 433mm ergeben müßte, draufpaßt ohne das der Riemen angeht.

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. März 2014)

Frag mal ueber guru beim Schneidi an. Soweit ich weiss, arbeitet dieser an der Quelle.


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2014)

Hier is schon recht nah, an dem orangenen leuchten des Riemens zu sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2014)

Ja eben weils überall so nah aussieht, auch am silbernen, stell ich mir die Frage ja. Aber spätestens wenn ichs hab werd ichs ja sehen 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2014)

Achso 
Jetzt sind ja auch ONZA Pellen drauf. Ne Hope Nabe und tune als Partner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. März 2014)

Schön geworden die neuen Teamfarben. Hab letzte Woche schon ein paar orangene Sachen da bei Nicolai hängen gesehen. 

Hach am End hätt ich doch das Effi nehmen sollen?!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Schön geworden die neuen Teamfarben. Hab letzte Woche schon ein paar orangene Sachen da bei Nicolai hängen gesehen.
> 
> Hach am End hätt ich doch das Effi nehmen sollen?!


 
Sag bloß du hast dir ein neues Ion bestellt und hast das mit Rasselgangschaltung genommen 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2014)

Hat er


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. März 2014)

Panik 

Nach g-boxx und Co kann ich doch jetzt nicht schon wieder mit Getriebe ankommen. Ich muss sowas daheim erklären! Das gibt wieder Mecker


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Panik
> 
> Nach g-boxx und Co kann ich doch jetzt nicht schon wieder mit Getriebe ankommen. Ich muss sowas daheim erklären! Das gibt wieder Mecker


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. März 2014)

So in etwa - oder schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

Das muß man schon mal aushalten für ein Ion Effi 

G.


----------

